# Clogged Montgomery Glands??



## 1Plus2 (Mar 13, 2003)

Is this possible...? The Montgomery Glands on both of my breasts seem like they are clogged. They have never been prominent but the past 4 or 5 months have become much more noticable. I am pregnant but this was going on before conceiving. Some of them look like they have puss in them and if I squeeze them I am able to get a thick, white substance out of them. They are also on my actual nipple. I Googled "clogged Montgomery Glands" and found one woman with something similar and the MD told her not to squeeze them, that it was normal and that it was the oil, not puss. It's just that this is new and not normal to me. Any insight?


----------



## nikihodges (Jul 29, 2006)

i thought that i had those once....same you could squeeze out white stuff...my midwife sugggested that it might be an extra nip







but you know since i gave birth this last time and have been bf no more stuff in nip/or what the hell ever it is...?


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Mine swell and secrete the white stuff, too. Everything I've read online says that's normal.


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

Mine have done this for the first time this pregnancy. It's been freaking me out a little thinking it's going to interfere with nursing. Good to know it's normal! I may ask the OB about it tomorrow just for peace of mine though!


----------

